# TRUUCHA UNCENSORED



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES FROM THIS WEEKEND VIDEOSHOOT THAT TOOK PLACE AT BOWTIE CONNECTION IN ARTESIA,CA

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JOHN KENNEDY FOR LETTING ME SET UP HIS SHOP TO DO THIS 10 HOUR SHOOT,, ALSO TOPO FOR BRINGING OUT BOTH 2 DOOR CADDY'S ALSO RICH FROM MAJESTICS C.C AN ALBERT FROM MANIACOS C.C ALSO RICK ROCK FROM LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS FOR BRINGING THERE CARS AN ALSO CHINO FOR BRINGING HIS HARLEY AN ROLLERZ ONLY !!!!!!!!

THIS DVD WILL CONTAIN SOME OF THE TOP MODELS THAT LOWRIDER MAGAZINES HAVE FEATURE,, ENJOY*


















*ELVA MARIE ( COVER OF LAST MONTHS STREETLOW MAGAZINE )*









*TOPO WAS MIA'S PERSONAL ASSISTANCE,, THIS IS WHERE IT STARTED TO GET CRAZY*









*IS SHE TAKING HER UNDERWEAR OFF* :0 :0 









*IS ELVA GOING TO TAKE IT OFF ????*









*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YES SHE DID*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*DAMN!!!!!! OH YEAH, THIS SHIT IS NICE TRUUCHA! *


----------



## Jalapeno (Aug 6, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

* **** ANOTHER TRUUCHA EXCLUSIVE *****


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 Dang! Good pics Truucha! Hey, who was the photographer??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 
/\
8============D ******************
/\


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 18 2006, 01:54 AM~6778727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 nice pics truucha.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 nice pics truucha.


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ese Volo_@Dec 18 2006, 07:59 AM~6779202
> *:0  Dang!  Good pics Truucha!  Hey, who was the photographer???  :biggrin:
> *


Bolo, I think.....

DAAAAAMMMMNNNNNNN, NICE PiX TRUUCHA!!! LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A VERY INTENSE SHOOT!!!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Dec 18 2006, 12:57 PM~6780534
> *Bolo, I think.....
> 
> DAAAAAMMMMNNNNNNN, NICE PiX TRUUCHA!!!   LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A VERY INTENSE SHOOT!!!
> *


*WWW.ELVOLO.COM*</span>


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*HERE ARE SOME MORE PICTURES*



















*ONCE AGAIN I WOULD LIKE TO THANK TOPO FOR THE HELP*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

man I'll pre order that !!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the wifey is going to hate this one :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 18 2006, 03:17 PM~6780904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG.....that lip is about to break free


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

new page for new pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 18 2006, 04:50 PM~6781057
> *new page for new pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*COME ON RICH YOU USED 2 MEMORY CARDS, LET'S SEE MORE*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 18 2006, 03:57 PM~6781097
> *COME ON RICH YOU USED 2 MEMORY CARDS, LET'S SEE MORE
> *



DITTO!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice Truucha


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: I LIKES


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0 :0 DAMN!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

damn homeboy, how do i get some of our cars in the next uncensored videos. make a naked chicks and lowriders calander too.


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

put me on the list


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:thumbsup: truucha and big rich


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 18 2006, 07:33 PM~6782192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin: 







?t=1166497996


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Sinaloa650 (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I wouldn't mind being that photographer.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

So this is what you were telling me about in phx....looks like you had fun :thumbsup: 

make that money $


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 18 2006, 03:54 AM~6778727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

where did u do the shoot at


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Dec 18 2006, 07:15 PM~6782749
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i love this bitch


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 20 2006, 08:31 PM~6794661
> *i love this bitch
> *


*WELL SHE WILL BE BUTT NAKED ON THE DVD*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BRING SOME BITCHES TO THE SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 20 2006, 09:34 PM~6795031
> *WELL SHE WILL BE BUTT NAKED ON THE DVD
> *


HELLA YEAH CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*WORKING ON THE NEXT SHOOT*


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

i really hope this is uncencored and not some tease type BS where all they do is giggle and pretend there gonna take it off and maybee they show half a nipple. that UNCENSORED word is hopefully used to the fullest.
I wanna see carpet munchin and a couple of fingers disapeare, throw in some moaning and other sexual expresions.

with that said i cant wait to get my copy.

and also no dudes, i really dont wanna see overweight mfrs mixed in with fine bitches.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 19 2006, 07:29 PM~6787734
> *where did u do the shoot at
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

TTT FOR MORE PIX


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 22 2006, 04:41 AM~6802677
> *i really hope this is uncencored and not some tease type BS where all they do is giggle and pretend there gonna take it off and maybee they show half a nipple. that UNCENSORED word is hopefully used to the fullest.
> I wanna see carpet munchin and a couple of fingers disapeare, throw in some moaning and other sexual expresions.
> 
> ...


yeah, what he said.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 22 2006, 12:33 AM~6802096
> *WORKING ON THE NEXT SHOOT
> *


You should find a gusher :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 22 2006, 03:41 AM~6802677
> *i really hope this is uncencored and not some tease type BS where all they do is giggle and pretend there gonna take it off and maybee they show half a nipple. that UNCENSORED word is hopefully used to the fullest.
> I wanna see carpet munchin and a couple of fingers disapeare, throw in some moaning and other sexual expresions.
> 
> ...


BELIEVE ME I WAS THERE AND THEYRE ALL FULLY NUDE AND NO VATOS :0


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 23 2006, 02:12 PM~6810058
> *BELIEVE ME I WAS THERE AND THEYRE ALL FULLY NUDE AND NO VATOS :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice......


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin: I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS DVD TO COME OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C [/QUOTE]


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

merry xmas


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Merry Christmas to all real homiez :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

NICE


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

TRUUCHA,GET AT ME DOGG-P M ME ABOUT THE $10 DVD THING...


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

ANY PICS?????


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 2 2007, 12:09 PM~6882593
> *TRUUCHA,GET AT ME DOGG-P M ME ABOUT THE $10 DVD THING...
> *


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

IS this video released yet???


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

I go to truucha.com and it is know were to be found. Where the hell can I buy this DVD????? And how much is it? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 9 2008, 05:07 PM~9650267
> *IS this video released yet???
> *


topic is over a year old


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 11 2008, 02:05 AM~9665734
> *topic is over a year old
> *


Well then help us out, were the hell can we get a copy of the dvd and we'l let this topic go :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

HEY TRUUCHA, I HEARD YOU WILL HAVE CELEBRETIES GONE WILD TOO. AND DONT POST BRITNEY WITH NO UNDIES WE NEED SOMETHIN NEW  :biggrin:


----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 14 2008, 12:29 AM~9688419
> *Well then help us out, were the hell can we get a copy of the dvd and we'l let this topic go :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Where can I get a copy? Is it out yet?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

he told me 1 more month


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

nice pics truucha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 28 2008, 07:40 PM~9806958
> *he told me 1 more month
> *


waiting...............................


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i guess its march 2008 now?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

yup yup, still motha fuckin waintin


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 18 2006, 03:41 AM~6778706
> *HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES FROM THIS WEEKEND VIDEOSHOOT THAT TOOK PLACE AT BOWTIE CONNECTION IN ARTESIA,CA
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JOHN KENNEDY FOR LETTING ME SET UP HIS SHOP TO DO THIS 10 HOUR SHOOT,, ALSO TOPO FOR BRINGING OUT BOTH 2 DOOR CADDY'S ALSO RICH FROM MAJESTICS C.C AN ALBERT FROM MANIACOS C.C ALSO RICK ROCK FROM LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS FOR BRINGING THERE CARS AN ALSO CHINO FOR BRINGING HIS HARLEY AN ROLLERZ ONLY !!!!!!!!
> ...



DO THEY JUST MODEL NAKED IN FRONT OF THE CAMERA


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Maybe he's waitin to film the Brittney Spears scene :dunno:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:roflmao: Don't doubt it.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 30 2008, 07:52 AM~9820399
> *i guess its march 2008 now?
> *


looks that way but it looks like a good 1 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:dunno: is this ever gonna come out


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

********** TRUUCHA PRODUCTIONS NEXT 2 DVD RELEASES **********

1.TRUUCHA VOLUME #27 ( NOV 1. 2007 )

2.TRUUCHA UNSENSORED (DEC 1. 2007)
Its umm umm feb 5 08 someone ^^^^^^^^^^ is late


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 18 2006, 03:41 AM~6778706
> *HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES FROM THIS WEEKEND VIDEOSHOOT THAT TOOK PLACE AT BOWTIE CONNECTION IN ARTESIA,CA
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JOHN KENNEDY FOR LETTING ME SET UP HIS SHOP TO DO THIS 10 HOUR SHOOT,, ALSO TOPO FOR BRINGING OUT BOTH 2 DOOR CADDY'S ALSO RICH FROM MAJESTICS C.C AN ALBERT FROM MANIACOS C.C ALSO RICK ROCK FROM LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS FOR BRINGING THERE CARS AN ALSO CHINO FOR BRINGING HIS HARLEY AN ROLLERZ ONLY !!!!!!!!
> ...


where can i get this video at?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 7 2008, 05:50 PM~9889854
> *where can i get this video at?
> *


We all still waiting for Truucha to stop chasing britney mother fucking spears around and get back to this dvd and the car ones


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2008, 08:03 PM~9889944
> *We all still waiting for Truucha to stop chasing britney mother fucking spears around and get back to this dvd and the car ones
> *


damn which video is this?


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2008, 07:03 PM~9889944
> *We all still waiting for Truucha to stop chasing britney mother fucking spears around and get back to this dvd and the car ones
> *


x2


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 7 2008, 07:09 PM~9889980
> *damn which video is this?
> *


its a video that isnt out yet


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

where is the video    :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i beleive these vids are put on hold,
as long is britney is out on the streets,i'm sure he's makin plenty of bank for her pics.

get ya money.

but don't forget your suporters,and the vids we look forward to seeing.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Damn....he done forgot about us.


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 28 2008, 09:40 PM~9806958
> *he told me 1 more month
> *


ALMOST 2 MONTH ALREADY  :dunno:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2008, 09:03 PM~9889944
> *We all still waiting for Truucha to stop chasing britney mother fucking spears around and get back to this dvd and the car ones
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 27 2008, 12:26 AM~10039357
> *i beleive these vids are put on hold,
> as long is britney is out on the streets,i'm sure he's makin plenty of bank for her pics.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2MidwesT6MonsteR0 (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if truucha is gonna stop making videos all together because he's selling all his videos on ebay 4 for$30 6 for $50 and 10 for $85 :biggrin: And the pics look like they're in a warehouse just curious :dunno:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

WHERE TRUUCHA BEEN AT????????????


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

damn!!!!!!!!

no need to go to the panaderia 

cause there was enough pan dulce there
:biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

wheres the damn dvd????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 6 2008, 12:02 AM~10101178
> *wheres the damn dvd?????????????????????????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Mar 6 2008, 12:02 AM~10101178
> *wheres the damn dvd????????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


x30000000000000000000


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

i think we're gonna need some more pics to hold us over until the dvd is out.....


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Got mine today!!!!


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 6 2008, 09:35 PM~10109027
> *Got mine today!!!!
> *


where?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 6 2008, 08:35 PM~10109027
> *Got mine today!!!!
> *


PROVE IT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 7 2008, 12:07 AM~10110920
> *PROVE IT!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 6 2008, 11:35 PM~10109027
> *Got mine today!!!!
> *


pic or it never happen..........


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

*nice work truucha*


i will have to try and get this dvd sent to new zealand...

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 6 2008, 09:35 PM~10109027
> *Got mine today!!!!
> *


you no the rule


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 17 2008, 08:27 PM~10191317
> *you no the rule
> *


just playin... :biggrin: waiting for it like everyone else....it ain't gonna happen!!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

TRUUCHA...ITS ABOUT TO BE APRIL


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 19 2008, 08:55 PM~10209728
> *TRUUCHA...ITS ABOUT TO BE APRIL
> *


x98776585468576870000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

truucha is done ..... its all about big fish dvd's now


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

were u get them ????????


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

SERVIN'EM AND STREETSTARS :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Mar 19 2008, 09:05 PM~10211051
> *truucha is done ..... its all about big fish dvd's now
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

truucha = tmz


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Mar 19 2008, 10:05 PM~10211051
> *truucha is done ..... its all about big fish dvd's now
> *


 :0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Mar 21 2008, 03:38 PM~10224620
> *truucha = tmz
> *


tmz=$$$


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Mar 21 2008, 03:38 PM~10224620
> *truucha = tmz
> *


tmz=$$$


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

wuz up with DVD bro


----------



## killadouble (Nov 10, 2005)

let me guess ebay cuz i havent seen any thing new on your wed site wtf :nosad:


----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

Is this video ever going to be released? Just want a yes or no!! What's up!!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SS_@Jun 10 2008, 12:40 PM~10838821
> *Is this video ever going to be released? Just want a yes or no!! What's up!!!
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

DAMN!! :angry: WHERE IS VOL 26!!!ITS 06-11-08!!!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Might as well forget it.Back to SPEED TV to wait and see if there is a season II.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

got mine today!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10858749
> *got mine today!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


pic


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10858749
> *got mine today!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Me Too :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

PICS or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Mar 19 2008, 09:05 PM~10211051
> *truucha is done ..... its all about big fish dvd's now
> *




:scrutinize: :loco: :loco: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

TRUUCHA PUT IT DOWN FOR CALI BUT ITS ALL ROLLN NOW HOMIE


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

what up there aint no more truucha videos or what? iv been 2 diffrent places and they dont carry them ne more. :banghead:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jun 13 2008, 02:59 PM~10864269
> *:scrutinize:  :loco:  :loco:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> TRUUCHA PUT IT DOWN FOR CALI BUT ITS ALL ROLLN NOW HOMIE
> *


i need 50 :nicoderm:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey Trucha, get at me homie, your bitches scratched my car in that video shoot. You need to be responsible for that shit ese. Especially since I had no clue you used my car for that.

Eazy
562-760-9788


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 15 2008, 02:38 PM~10874837
> *Hey Trucha, get at me homie, your bitches scratched my car in that video shoot.  You need to be responsible for that shit ese.  Especially since I had no clue you used my car for that.
> 
> Eazy
> ...


 :0 

What's up Perro?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

See you outher soon, I will hit you up when I am in town.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 15 2008, 04:38 PM~10874837
> *Hey Trucha, get at me homie, your bitches scratched my car in that video shoot.  You need to be responsible for that shit ese.  Especially since I had no clue you used my car for that.
> 
> Eazy
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 15 2008, 04:38 PM~10874837
> *Hey Trucha, get at me homie, your bitches scratched my car in that video shoot.  You need to be responsible for that shit ese.  Especially since I had no clue you used my car for that.
> 
> Eazy
> ...


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0 damn


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

truucha is famous now


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&albumId=864814


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 15 2008, 07:10 PM~10875800
> *:0
> *


----------

